# Critique my form...



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

Left shoulder looks good.arm is slightly bent, nose is not on the string correctly.The tip of your nose should be barely touching the string.You peep might be to low causing you to drop your nose so you can line up ring to ring.can't see your feet,but your left hand is to tight on the grip.You need to loosen your index finger and let the wieght of the draw keep it in your hand.and your grabbing the grip upon release which will cause torque.Leave your grip open through and after release.You won't drop it thats what the sling is for.Try shooting with a buddy who can watch for these things and it will become automatic in no time.Nice bow.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

OK - no coach or far from anything...but the shot that the arrow is released - NOTHING looks any different.

Which leads me to believe you are anticipating the shot and not using full back tension.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Invisible Man!



Invisible Man said:


> The tip of your nose should be barely touching the string.You peep might be to low causing you to drop your nose so you can line up ring to ring.


I like putting the string right in the notch of my nose (between tip and nostril), I feel like I can feel it better that way, I'll have to try the tip of the nose.



Invisible Man said:


> You need to loosen your index finger and let the wieght of the draw keep it in your hand.and your grabbing the grip upon release which will cause torque.Leave your grip open through and after release.You won't drop it thats what the sling is for.


I'm putting the tip/fingernail of the index finger right on the grip. Kinda of steering it that way. So that's a no-no huh? The reason I did that was I used to shoot with my fingers stretched out until I got hit with the vanes of one arrow and it scared me so I've been tucking fingers in since. I'll have to work on the grabbing thing. I didn't even realize I did that until I saw the photo.





Invisible Man said:


> YTry shooting with a buddy who can watch for these things and it will become automatic in no time.



I'm getting once-a-week lessons with a coach at the local pro shop starting next week. Thanks for your awesome tips!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dl ,looks long too much hand in the bow, sling too tight need a close up of the face to be 100% on the dl but it looks long


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Stance is a little wide!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am no pro - but I will share a little of what I have learned since I started. Kudos for asking! 

I agree with the DL comments. Draw length looks a little long. You appear to be leaning backward a bit to accomodate that (draw a line from the middle of the top of the head down to middle of the pelvis). You appear to be consistent though! How are your groups? 

Work on the push / pull and back tension - it helps in ways I never thought it would.

Definitely work on the grip. When I was new I kept having to tell myself to "just let the thing shoot out of your hand". Properly tuned, the bow *won't* shoot out of your hand and you will be letting the bow "do it's magic". Get out of the way of the bow as much as possible and it will do the rest - no need to steer anything. Relax those fingers and let the grip sink into the V of your hand. I shoot PSE too, so I am familiar with the grip and the potential for the vanes to ZIP your finger if you get too sloppy. It's doable though!


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Three things I noticed: your draw length is too long, your bow arm is too straight, and your bow hand should be open and relaxed


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

hunter177 said:


> ..... your bow arm is too straight....


I respectfully disagree. Unless it's locked, a bow arm cannot be too straight. 

Accurate archery is all about consistency. It's much easier to be consistent with a straight arm than a bent arm. A bent arm is relying on more muscle than a straight arm and the less muscle that is used the better. 

It's difficult to judge from photos, but the OP's bow arm looks pretty good to me.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

i agree on dl looks a little long


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi: As I look at your picture I would say your draw length is a little long. Your nose should be directly over your belt buckle. As well, If you have a friend look at your release arm from behind, your right elbow should be about 3" to the right of center or a few inches to the right of your ear. That way you can employ proper back tension. If your elbow is directly behind your head back tension can't work because you can't employ the proper back muscles. If you use the tip of your nose you will have a more consistent anchor point. I put a tied nock on my string for my nose to anchor on and I can get a consistent anchor that way. YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO GET THE TIP OF YOUR NOSE UNTIL YOU REDUCE YOUR DRAW LENGTH.....PROBABLY AN INCH OR SO.

Your bow arm should have a slight bend in it and LOCKED if you use back tension. If you use the push/pull method then your bow arm should be bent and not locked or else you can't get an equal push/pull pressure!

Your stance is a little wide, I would open your stance a little, not wider, put your right foot right of your left foot. An easy way to find out what your correct stance should be is to draw your bow with your eyes shut, anchor and then open your eyes and see what you are pointing at. If you are to the right of the target, adjust your feet and draw again, do this until you are pointing at the target. The premiss is that if your feet are correct you won't be using any muscle to aim the bow at the target.

Bow hand.....your life line should be straight down the left side of your grip. The grip should not be gripped!!!! You need to put your hand out in front of you like you are a cop saying stop. Curl your fingers at the second knuckle then turn your hand 45 degrees to the left then grip your bow with your hand in this position, you can touch (lightly) your index finger to the front of your bow to stabilize it. Then you should heel the bottom of your palm into the handle/grip. I think your picture show too much hand into the bow. You bow sling looks too tight. I got rid on my bow sling and I use a finger sling now. The finger sling allows you let your bow jump forward out your hand.....no torque. You need to trust that when you release the arrow your bow will not fall on the ground, my finger sling does the trick.

Well man.......you asked!!! After you make the adjustments it will take some time to get used to the new form. Take new pictures and if you want to PM me I can have another look. Also a video would help!

Hope this helps!!

Steve B.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, one other thing, make sure your index and middle finger knuckles of your release hand are buried into your jaw bone and keep them there until the arrow is released.

Steve B.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Crap, sorry guys I didn't realize this thread was still going. Thanks for all the input!

I ended up taking lessons from the onsite coach at our local pro shop. One hour a week. First thing he fixed was my release, he taught me proper back-tension. 

He also got my grip sorted out and I've been working on not grabbing at the bow on release.

I fixed my stance on my own, it was about 6" too wide, probably coming from my martial arts background.

Coach hasn't said a thing about my draw-length though, I'll bring it up next lesson and see what he says.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

ScorpioVI said:


> Other than "round" that is! :wink:
> 
> I've only been shooting for about 8 weeks. Dominator 3D, 60# at 27.5 DL. Using a Carter Chocolate Lite release.
> 
> ...


raise the ancor and put your nose on the string


----------

